# Anybody know Bunbury, Perth WA?



## Clara09 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi there
I am a 24 year old new graduate midwife from New Zealand who has been offered a job in Bunbury WA and also one in Sydney.
I feel like i am in such a dilemma as i dont know which to choose or which i prefer
I like the sounds of Sydney as there will be lots of people my age to meet and i already know a few people there but Im not sure if i want the hussle and bussle of Sydney.
Unfortunately i dont know alot about Perth or Bunbury so would really like some help if anyone knows anything. I enjoy socializing and clubbing but also want the relaxed beach lifestyle aswell. 
Anybody know much about either place?


----------



## MAW (Oct 9, 2011)

Clara09 said:


> Hi there
> I am a 24 year old new graduate midwife from New Zealand who has been offered a job in Bunbury WA and also one in Sydney.
> I feel like i am in such a dilemma as i dont know which to choose or which i prefer
> I like the sounds of Sydney as there will be lots of people my age to meet and i already know a few people there but Im not sure if i want the hussle and bussle of Sydney.
> ...


I would choose Sydney..... Perth is quieter whereas Sydney is bustling and I like the city life


----------

